# Monster hit by car!



## JHart

This monster was hit by a car on Michigan Ave. between Clinton and M-52. He was hit on Tuesday night, the night of the big snowstorm. Clinton police on left, guy on right was 3 cars behind the car that hit the deer and saw the deer flip into the ditch. Look at the thickness of the antler above the cop's hand. I guess this thing scored like 246 inches of rack. could be new state record, not hunting record of course. I heard the guy was going to donate the deer to Cabela's for a mount. The spread inside the rack is 28 7/8". unbelievable.










Loading...


----------



## JHart

Hope the pic works! This was all just relayed to me through an email don't know who wrote the original email above the pic


----------



## remcorebond

No picture JHart. Fix it quick :lol:


----------



## JHart

How bout now?


----------



## remcorebond

WOW Its works JHart Awesome buck To bad he had to go by car. Have to love that kind of spread with mass to boot. What county would that be? Doesnt appear that it was caped properly but they can work around it.


----------



## UNREEL

Too bad its going to Cabelas...


----------



## shotgun12

that was a nice deer, shame it got hit.


----------



## 12970

Wow it has not shed it antlers yet, by now most have... Nice Buck though wished there were more like that throughout MI...

Newaygo1


----------



## JHart

Clinton is in Lenawee county. and ya i was surprised it still had antlers also


----------



## Sportsman1933

wow, if the guy that hit it really did donate it to cabelas i hope that cabelas made a nice donation back to him!


----------



## Pooh Bieri

Newaygo1 said:


> Wow it has not shed it antlers yet, by now most have... Nice Buck though wished there were more like that throughout MI...
> 
> Newaygo1


 I've been in the U.P. the last month. I've seen two bucks in the last week that have had their head gear on yet. Couldn't believe it, but I did find four sheds yesterday.


----------



## anonymous7242016

Wow what a buck!!!!


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER

Holy s!!t how did that thing make it through a mi hunting season with headgear like that wow.


----------



## JHart

Walleye seeker i was thinkin the same thing. Just think what he woulda looked like next year :yikes:


----------



## JOhnnyS

Kinda nice he donted it...good idea...it would be kind of strange to have it on the wall and have to tell everyone you hit it with your car. Nice to see the CO smiling.


----------



## BigSteve

What a monster buck. And it doesn't suprise me thats good area.I know of another monster buck that was killed south of there at the m-52 and m-50 intersection area.


----------



## Linda G.

That's an incredible buck, just incredible. 

I once saw a really nice 10 point in late March, I was talking to a biologist a few days later and mentioned it. He said when deer have lots of food throughout the winter, that's not unusual. The blood flow is slower to halt to the antlers when they have lots of food, he said. 

(I don't want to start anything but he said that's most common in preserve animals...)


----------



## firenut8190

WALLEYE SEEKER said:


> Holy s!!t how did that thing make it through a mi hunting season with headgear like that wow.


There are a lot of homes and business through that area and the Raisin river so it does not suprize me any that he made through the season. He was probably living in some ones backyard.


----------



## kritterkiller

BigSteve said:


> What a monster buck. And it doesn't suprise me thats good area.I know of another monster buck that was killed south of there at the m-52 and m-50 intersection area.


Was that this year your talking about or a few years ago??


----------



## kritterkiller

firenut8190 said:


> There are a lot of homes and business through that area and the Raisin river so it does not suprize me any that he made through the season. He was probably living in some ones backyard.


 
True, but there is also alot of hunters in the area, ALOT. There are a few small acreage areas that he might have been able to hide. Around here you typically hear of any deer over 140" being around but I don't think to many people knew of this deer.


----------



## mrbreeze

LOL nice guy to donate it to $1.1 billion company. I sure hope that they give him a couple of "$30 off a $150 purchase" coupons !!!


----------



## Firefighter

WOW! What an impressive animal.

I surely hope that guy realizes how much that deer is worth.

Thousands...

Cabelas might give him a "Thank You" card:nono:


----------



## corbitt1968

I went to school with the guy who's father inlaw has this head in his possesion. i heard he was made well aware that Cabela;s would pay up to 200,000.00 for the deer. I had these pic's emailed to me today. More pics of the monster buck. I know exactly where the buck was hit and where they found it Darnit, how do you post pics on here?


----------



## JHart

Just got off the phone with my dad and he knows the guy that scored it (official CBM scorer) and told my dad that they found this deer dead in a field about 200 yrds off the road and it had been being eatin on by yotes. Dont know what story is the real one.


----------



## TheOutdoorsman

$200,000.00??? I have two that are around 130" each. I wonder if I can get half of that for mine :lol:


----------



## corbitt1968

Yeah i heard both stories too. I personally know the guy who scores these bucks. He lives in bridgewater. Him and his brothers run big buck poles every year. From what we gather, the buck got hit by a car on us-12 and ran south parellel with Mathews hwy. It fell dead about a mile North of m50. Near the Harley dealer. Some woman seen the buck in her back yard and called a friend who wasnt a hunter and asked if he wanted the antlers. he said sure and brought a hunter with him. Well the hunter knew what great find they had but The guy called didn't realize it. I am currently trying to contact the gentleman in possession of the antlers. It turns out that my girlfriend is good friends with the gentleman in possession of the the monster buck.


----------



## Hespler

OK here we go, my buddys son works with the guy who has the head, But the story i got was the deer died in some woman's yard and asked this guy to come over and get it out of her yard, when he pulled up his jaw dropped and hit the ground,,,,,,,Ok and he said Cabela's offered 160,000 for it and he might sit on it to see if he can get 200,000, funny thing is my buddy called me this afternoon and told me about it before i even logged in on here. So i checked the hunting forum and low and behold there it is, but like i said here we go :lol: the deer came from Bridgwater, My Buddys son is going to shoot some pic's to him and he will shoot em to me, I will post if he get's em.,,,,,,If i am wrong do not shoot the messenger:tdo12:


----------



## Hespler

corbitt1968 said:


> Yeah i heard both stories too. I personally know the guy who scores these bucks. He lives in bridgewater. Him and his brothers run big buck poles every year. From what we gather, the buck got hit by a car on us-12 and ran south parellel with Mathews hwy. It fell dead about a mile North of m50. Near the Harley dealer. Some woman seen the buck in her back yard and called a friend who wasnt a hunter and asked if he wanted the antlers. he said sure and brought a hunter with him. Well the hunter knew what great find they had but The guy called didn't realize it. I am currently trying to contact the gentleman in possession of the antlers. It turns out that my girlfriend is good friends with the gentleman in possession of the the monster buck.


Yep thats closer to what i heard, a few details might be twisted around here and there on this post or my post but thats the jist if it.


----------



## JHart

yep i know the 3 brothers also. run a good big rack night at the washtenaw fair grounds every year


----------



## corbitt1968

I have more pics of this buck this moment, but i donot know how to post them on here.


----------



## FireDoc66

No, no, no. No bucks like that here in Lenawee County. Move along, nothing to see folks. 

I fear the floodgates this is going to open around here. :lol:


----------



## Kelly Johnson

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=9&pictureid=16512


----------



## sdeland




----------



## Pooh Bieri

I'm not real to familar with this area but.... I took my Xgirlfriend to the august race at MIS this summer. We were, I'm guessing 3 to 4 miles west of Clinton and I had to lock the brakes up for a mangum buck that was in the road. I spun the car around as fast as I could to try to get a look at it. Sure enough there it was, 20yds off the road broadside. I had the car sideways in the eastbound lane looking at it. She took a picture of it, its a crappy picture but you can see the right side of the rack clearly. We sat there for just a moment looking at it. It ran out of sight so I turned around to make it about a 1/4 of a mile and was pulled over by a state cop. He asked me what we were doing and I told him about the buck. The guy didn't believe me but after a breathalizer he realized I wasn't drunk and let us go. I'm calling that biaaatch in the morning to get the picture and I'll post it. It has to be the same one cause I told everyone its the biggest buck I've ever seen in the wild. Any locals want to P.M me I'll tell you the house # it was near, cause I wrote it down and still have it. Being a diehard hunter you want to know where something like that is, or was.


----------



## thunder river outfitters

*wow...omg..wow*


----------



## kwcharne

That's an amazing deer. It always surprises me how these big bucks are smart enough to elude hunters for years, long enough to get that big, but aren't smart enough to look both ways before they cross the road.


----------



## jperry8

Pooh Bieri said:


> I'm not real to familar with this area but.... I took my Xgirlfriend to the august race at MIS this summer. We were, I'm guessing 3 to 4 miles west of Clinton and I had to lock the brakes up for a mangum buck that was in the road. I spun the car around as fast as I could to try to get a look at it. Sure enough there it was, 20yds off the road broadside. I had the car sideways in the eastbound lane looking at it. She took a picture of it, its a crappy picture but you can see the right side of the rack clearly. We sat there for just a moment looking at it. It ran out of sight so I turned around to make it about a 1/4 of a mile and was pulled over by a state cop. He asked me what we were doing and I told him about the buck. The guy didn't believe me but after a breathalizer he realized I wasn't drunk and let us go. I'm calling that biaaatch in the morning to get the picture and I'll post it. It has to be the same one cause I told everyone its the biggest buck I've ever seen in the wild. Any locals want to P.M me I'll tell you the house # it was near, cause I wrote it down and still have it. Being a diehard hunter you want to know where something like that is, or was.


 
Post the pic.


----------



## anonymous7242016

Again that is a monster.


----------



## jperry8

Alright I've had enough fun listening to all the speculation and half stories. Here it is from the source.

Buck was found dead by a lady while walking her dog. Called friend to come and get it out of there before it would start stinking she did not even notice whether it was a buck or doe. Just wanted it away from her yard. Friend shows up and is blown away (obviously). Friend does the right thing and calls other people and police officer to obtain the proper tag to possess a picked up deer. 

Cause of death is unknown, carcass was tore up pretty bad by animals. However, it was only a short distance from the closest road.

This guy obviously new what he had and took it to the Sheets brothers of Saline one of them is a CBM scorer. Gross green scores are 253"-258", that will make this the new state record for Michigan. Boone and Crockett does recognize picked up deer as records (see Missouri record/all time record). The most amazing measurement I've heard so far is 29 1/2" inside spread!

I have heard nothing of Cabela's or selling this rack from the sources so I will not add to that speculation. This is one of three BC class deer killed near or within our new co-op area. Pretty exciting stuff! Too bad it was not taken by a hunter but awesome animal none the less. Another example of what age can do with Michigan's habitat and dirt to the whitetail deer.


----------



## QDMAMAN

> jperry8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alright I've had enough fun listening to all the speculation and half stories. Here it is from the source.
Click to expand...

You mean to tell me this portion of the OP is false?:16suspect



> guy on right was 3 cars behind the car that hit the deer and saw the deer flip into the ditch.


:evil::lol::lol::lol:

I thought it odd that the guy would get back together with the cop from the scene (at night) for hero shots...especially of a buck that has obviously been dead for more than a week.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## DanSS26

BWHUNTR said:


> I got an email ( pic with story) on this earlier, it was reported Clinton, Illinois.


Well that settles it! If you got an email about it being from Illinois then surely it must be from there.:lol:

.


----------



## MGuenther

BWHUNTR said:


> *CLINTON, ILLINOIS is where this buck was reportedly found. Ya know, home of Stan Potts. :lol:*
> 
> *Not a Michigan buck guys!*


 
Bwhunter-
Did you ever think that Clinton, MICHIGAN not Illinois was the spot this deer was found? There are plenty of references to Lenawee County in several posts. CBM scorer is from Saline.


----------



## MGuenther

eddiemq1 said:


> I believe that I have his right hand shed from 2007, it definately is similiar in character and found real close to there. There was sign that he (possibly) was "working" the property that I was hunting this year, unfortunately I felt that I couldn't set up right on the property that I had permission to hunt and therefore spent most of my time hunting elsewhere. My mistake. This buck further proves that Michigan does have the potential to grow world class bucks and a few are always out there. Mike,
> if you want to take a look at the shed I have, let me know, if you think it is from this deer you can have it.


Eddie-
I'd be very interested in seeing your shed. It is a very generous offer.


----------



## hunting man

Rathbuckfan said:


> This is most definitely a Michigan buck. Mike was nice enough to let my family and I check out the buck late last Saturday night (through a friend of ours)...and all I can say is that the pictures don't do the buck justice.
> 
> The side profile shows his mass off...he's just amazing.


 
This is the picture I wanted to see. Wow what a buck.


----------



## Tack1964

Just be glad someone was lucky enough to find this buck the deer deserves to be put in its proper place in the records.Congrats on your find make the most of it the deer deserves that respect.


----------



## Uncle Boopoo

kritterkiller said:


> Having grown up in the immediate area, there are no large pockets of un-hunted property in the area. This is a heavily hunted rural area, we do get some good quality bucks, with a few really good ones every year, however the one thing this area dosen't lack is hunters!!!!!!!


 
Your last sentence just proves what Im saying. If the area has alot of hunters, then this buck had a place to stay away from them. Alot of times you have to think outside the box to identify a sanctuary. It could be an entire square mile, or it could just be 40-80 acres surrounded by a busy road or a river. Either one would be larger than most sanctuaries on a hunting property.


----------



## Skinner 2

I agree lots of hunter in this area. I don't deer hunt there myself just call coyotes. Have quite a few places we can call once deer season is over.

To bad they don't pratice QDM in this area just think what they could have!. LOL


Skinner


----------



## scherbs

FireDoc66 said:


> No, no, no. No bucks like that here in Lenawee County. Move along, nothing to see folks.
> 
> I fear the floodgates this is going to open around here. :lol:


I hunt very close to that area and practice QDM and have seen decent bucks but never anything like that. There have been nice deer taken in other counties like Allegan, Jackson, Calhoun and from the thumb as well so I dont think that one MONSTER will bring everybody and there brother here. {at least I hope not} Deer like that definately have a good hiding spot and all too often they are in areas that you cant hunt legally and the same would be true in any other county as well.


----------



## FireDoc66

scherbs, I assume you never have heard all the horror stories from Hillsdale County when that monster was shot out there a couple of years ago. Became a nightmare for many folks. :sad:

And after this cluster;

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=313403

My hopes aren't high. 

Here's hoping your right though! :coolgleam


----------



## NoWake

What kind of permit can one obtain when they find a dead deer, and which LEOs can give out these permits?


----------



## tobusyhavinfun

Uncle Boopoo said:


> Your last sentence just proves what Im saying. If the area has alot of hunters, then this buck had a place to stay away from them. Alot of times you have to think outside the box to identify a sanctuary. It could be an entire square mile, or it could just be 40-80 acres surrounded by a busy road or a river. Either one would be larger than most sanctuaries on a hunting property.


When I was a teenager it was well known that a big buck in Monroe county lived in a well groomed cemetary about 5mi south of town. I would guess he was in the 130's. everyone knew he was there and everyone tried to hunt him. He was hunted hard and surrounded on all sides of the cemetary every gun season for about 3 years and he never left that cemetary that I ever heard of. Just proves that high pressure areas can still offer a sanctuary for a buck that is cautious and knows the limits. They are right under your nose in a lot of circumstances. Lots of people hunt the same area for years on end and shoot big bucks only to say "I never knew he was there, noone has ever seen him"


----------



## yetiman5150

lots of pockets like that in Lenawee. This is exciting, but I hope this doesn't actually convince anyone that Lenawee is worth hunting... we have enough pressure already and enough local poachers.


----------



## 6inchtrack

No bullet holes
No broken bones
Must have been something he ate
Maybe got a bad carrot or a stale sugar beat


----------



## .480

Did anyone check him for CWD????????


----------



## firenut8190

.480 said:


> Did anyone check him for CWD????????


Only penned up deer have CDW.
As stated it was ate up pretty good. hard to tell how he died unless he is going to be tested.


----------

